# HCG Counts not going back to 0?



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi all! It's me again...I am just wondering what all this means as my dr is out of town. I had my beta counts done a week and a half after I miscarried and they were at 140. Then 2 1/2 weeks later they were at 49. Now 2 weeks later, (6 weeks past my miscarriage) my counts are still at 41!

I have completely stopped bleeding I think. I bled off & on for the full 6 weeks, and then stopped since this past Sunday, which has been the longest period of time I haven't bled since this all started. I haven't had any cervical fluid, actually have been uncomfortably dry down there the last few days and (TMI) I have that sortof acidic smell-not an infection type smell down there. It's not a foul odor, just different than the lochia/bleeding smell which is sortof metallic, sweet & musky. (Does anyone know what I'm talking about?) Anyway, the acidic "scent" I have now is the same as I had right after I conceived, which is how my DH knew I was pg before I tested, he said "you smell pregnant." Again this is probably TMI. Its not a bad smell, just one I associate with early pregnancy.

This probably sounds weird. What I'm asking is does anyone know what all this means? Are they going to make me have a D&C now?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I don't know what to say but I too had bleeding/spotting for a long time. I never went back for a hcg count after my u/s after m/c showed only clots. Though I did have a negative HPT around 6w after m/c.

I would think OB would want to do a u/s to rule out new pregnancy







and just to see what's up there. My OB had me come back for a u/s after my round with cytotec to make sure all POC had left. She said I should be able to pass the remaining clots on my own either soon or during my next period.

I'm almost 9w post m/c and still no AF, though I stopped spotting I still have some brown snott when I wipe.

yeah, it feels this will never end. I just can't wait for AF so I can get my hopes up to O one of these days.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

There is no possibility of a new pregnancy unless its the immaculate conception. We haven't had sex, because I've been worried about getting an infection.

The ultrasound I had 1 1/2 weeks after showed clots but no tissue. At that time I was given Methagine to pass the clots, and I believe I did pass them. Oh boy did I ever pass clots after that...

HPT's give me negatives sometimes and very faint positives others.

Now I am spotting (brown, mucousy) again.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

This whole hcg thing is confusing to me too! I was told on 10/9 that my pg was gone by u/s, I spotted for weeks and then ended up with a D&C. On 10/23 my hcg was 18,000. So, 2 weeks after they couldn't find the baby it is still super high. I am having another hcg in 2 weeks, but I really doubt it will get done below 5 by then.
This is just so frustrating! I probably won't get a visit from AF until the New Year!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I know how you feel, it's so frustrating...how long does it have to be prolonged? If I end up needing a D&C anyway after all this, wouldn't it have just been better for them to do one 6 1/2 weeks ago?


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Jean,

I had positive hpt's even after the delivery for 2 weeks.(the only reason I know is I went back to the OB and the girls were telling me the tests were still +)

I would get an u/s or a beta done. That's it. I would try to avoid the D&C if you can.

I am praying for you mama! Huge huge hugs....

Love and prayers,


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Jean,

I had positive hpt's even after the m/c for 2 weeks.(the only reason I know is I went back to the OB and the girls were telling me the tests were still +)

I would get an u/s or a beta done. That's it. I would try to avoid the D&C if you can.

I am praying for you mama! Huge huge hugs....

Love and prayers,

My beta counts today were at 41. 2 1/2 weeks ago they were at 49. They don't seem to be coming down much, which is why I'm concerned.

Thanks for the prayers, I appreciate it!


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

As long as the plaenta is still attached then the conts wil solowly go down. Don't let him talk you into a D and C unluss there is necrosis. I UCed so mine dropped and I didn't have a cont to begin with to compare but just prior to losing the baby completely they wre at "2.5 weeks" Quatitative huh?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Dr was supposed to be back in her office today, and I haven't heard from anyone. So, I figure I will wait until they contact me, the longer the better because they will have to do at least one more quant if its been several days since the 41.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I finally heard back from the Dr's office. She wants me to do another HCG count on Monday, and then if its not down, an appointment to discuss a D&C.

I still haven't bled since then the acidic smell is gone, my depression seems to have lifted somewhat, and I'm no longer spotting or passing mucous. DH says he thinks I'll find monday that I'm at 0. Here's hoping, because I do not want a D&C. If she wants to do one, I think I'll try to put her off for another week....


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
I finally heard back from the Dr's office. She wants me to do another HCG count on Monday, and then if its not down, an appointment to discuss a D&C.

I still haven't bled since then the acidic smell is gone, my depression seems to have lifted somewhat, and I'm no longer spotting or passing mucous. DH says he thinks I'll find monday that I'm at 0. Here's hoping, because I do not want a D&C. If she wants to do one, I think I'll try to put her off for another week....

Do you have any HPT? I tried one on Tuesday and it was still a BFP but I am hoping mine will be 0 when I get it tested on Monday too! However, I already had the D&C


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I took a HPT the day my counts were 49, and it was negative. 2 weeks later counts were at 41. Today I went in and had another draw, so I should know by Wednesday.

However, the nurse on the phone implied that if the numbers aren't down, Dr will want to do a D&C.


----------



## heatherRN (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
I took a HPT the day my counts were 49, and it was negative. 2 weeks later counts were at 41. Today I went in and had another draw, so I should know by Wednesday.

However, the nurse on the phone implied that if the numbers aren't down, Dr will want to do a D&C.

Oh dear, I hope not!
I took a HPT yesterday and it was positive, I had my blood drawn today and I will know tomorrow my quantitative value. I had my d&c 10/23 and I heard it can take a month to go back to zero.








I will be lurking...


----------



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

My midwife's office hasn't said anything about checking my HCG levels. They have advised me to wait for two periods before TTC. I had my D&E on Friday. Should I talk with them about this at my two week follow-up?

-- C

Oh... what are the real downsides of the D&C in this case. Not wanting to start trouble, just wanting to understand.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

My numbers are in and they have gone UP not down. I have an appointment in the morning for a pelvic exam. And of course, DH is out of town. Why does this stuff always happen when he is out of town?


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cnobaby* 
My midwife's office hasn't said anything about checking my HCG levels. They have advised me to wait for two periods before TTC. I had my D&E on Friday. Should I talk with them about this at my two week follow-up?

-- C

Oh... what are the real downsides of the D&C in this case. Not wanting to start trouble, just wanting to understand.

I think usually if you have a D&C or a D&E, your levels go back to zero really fast. I don't know if they ever checked my SIL's after her m/c & D&C.

To me the downside is that I went to the ER thinking I was hemmhoragging, and getting all emotionally ready for the fact that I would need a D&C, being told that I didn't need one after all, and then 8 weeks later having to have one anyway, when I'm feeling better & want to move on with my life. If they were going to do one, why not do one to begin with instead of having to go in every week for blood draws and now probably another U/S and a D&C too. I guess I just feel that if I have to have one anyway, why didnt' they just do it in the first place?


----------



## cnobaby (Jan 14, 2007)

Ugh...waiting 8 weeks, while getting the levels checked, just to have the D&E after all...that stinks.

-- C


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

my levels were around 34 4 weeks after m/c. Then at 21 around 6 weeks after........ not sure....I wish I could give you some comforting advise....but I'm hoping you get some answers tomorrow







s


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 
To me the downside is that I went to the ER thinking I was hemmhoragging, and getting all emotionally ready for the fact that I would need a D&C, being told that I didn't need one after all, and then 8 weeks later having to have one anyway, when I'm feeling better & want to move on with my life. If they were going to do one, why not do one to begin with instead of having to go in every week for blood draws and now probably another U/S and a D&C too. I guess I just feel that if I have to have one anyway, why didnt' they just do it in the first place?

I'm really sorry about your miscarriage and the ensuing stuff. But, a D&C does not always solve everything and bring your body back to normal sooner. I had a D&C and bled for a whole week after the procedure, then got a "period" not quite three weeks after the procedure. Then I had a painful ovarian cyst, now I'm spotting again. The D&C threw by body for a loop and did a number on my cycles and hormonal balance. Oh, and my HCG levels were 140 a week after the D&C even though I had no retained parts.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

oh Jean I was really hoping things would go better and you would be at 0!
I spotted a lot too but got a - HPT eventually (~6w)


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it. I'll update you all tomorrow after my appointment to see what she wants to do.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Update:

I had another ultrasound today and its showing tissue (probably part of the placenta) that is attached to the uterine wall and has a vascular system. It's called a molar pregnancy, and if its not removed it can turn into cancer & spread.

The D&C to remove it is considered high risk of my hemmhoragging & needing a blood transfusion, as well as carries the possibility of a hysterectomy if I hemmhoragge & they can't stop it.

They are going to do the surgery next Friday afternoon most likely.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

oh, no!
I just saw your post in TAO.


----------



## east carolina (Apr 5, 2006)

OMG! You'll be in my thoughts. Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

Take care...


----------

